# Procrastination...



## Kwomais (Dec 31, 2012)

...Is a wonderful thing! Popped onto this thread and did something I haven't done in about 5 years, lol! Picked up a pencil! You guys all got me inspired with your lovely art! So, without further adieu, here's my quick little sketch of my boy Alpha!










Based on this photo:


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

looks awesome!! ^_^


----------



## Kwomais (Dec 31, 2012)

Thankee, thankee. I got a bit impatient when I added colour but I really didn't feel like shading, haha, so I chose colour instead.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

very well colored i love it:-D


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

That is just a quick sketch? It looks amazing!!! I can't even make something close to that good in 20 minutes!!


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

its gorgeous.


----------



## Kwomais (Dec 31, 2012)

Aw, thanks guys! I'm way out of practice, but live subjects/realism was never really my thing. You guys are boosting my ego lmao


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

If you need any practice, you can use my fish. ;-)


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Kwomais said:


> Aw, thanks guys! I'm way out of practice, but live subjects/realism was never really my thing. You guys are boosting my ego lmao


For someone who's "thing" isn't realism, he looks realistic to me! LOL


----------



## Kwomais (Dec 31, 2012)

Hint taken, Madmonahan, lol! I'll see what I can whip up for ya


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Haha!! Okay. ;-)


----------



## Kwomais (Dec 31, 2012)

Here ya go 

Sorry it's HUGE, but every time I tried to reduce it, photobucket warped the colours on me


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

It is adorible!!!!! I love it!


----------



## Kwomais (Dec 31, 2012)

Glad you like it


----------

